# wood rot?



## Rainbow (Sep 10, 2006)

I know i've sort of bought up this subject in another thread, but i was wondering if anyone else experiences problems with their wood in vivs, tanks, terrariums, flexarimas etc. I've notice my grapevine getting bits of balck dots and a bit of white fur like growth which i presume is mould/rot. 
I've lloked it up and it sounds like white rot which is a common problem in wood that is subjected to high moisture.

As i have a chameleon, i mist my terrerium twice daily with warm water, which i think is responsible for this. I was wondering how to prevent this, but from what i've read it sounds like you have to reduce the moisture content, which is not really an option. I'm going to try different cleaning products to see what works best, but obviously want to take as much care a poss due to the delicate nature of chameleons. 


Surely i'm not the only person with this problem? Anyone else get this happening to their wood, especially in moist conditions? If so how do you clean/treat prevent this from happening.

If i can't find anything to prevent it, then i think i'm gonna have to get rid of my grape vine, which is a shame because it does a great job of bulking up the terrarium and holds all the vines together......i might have to use some synthetic wood if no one has any suggestions


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Havent had the problem myself [atleast not with pieces in vivs..obviously ive experienced wood rotting at some point lol]
All i would guess is that where the [ieces in question are isnt very warm, so they dont dry, rather they are holding moisture and rotting.

I know you need the humidity but focus more on pieces nearer the basking lights etc, and not low on the ground [unless u have undertank heating or ground very near bask as would still be warm maybe depending on hieght of ur viv]

You could also focuss more on spraying the plastic plants etc, as they wont rot.

Basically the idea is that heat causes water to evaporate into the air and raises the humidity, no good if its cold, will just cause damp air which is quite different.
Wood only rotts if left damp.
So basically, the best thing you could do is take out the suspect bits of wood, clean them and leave them to dry [sumwhere warm as possible]
If ur gona put them in a very warm part of the viv they can go back in whilest wet without a prob, infact will do a good job raising the humidity.
Just reset out the viv so the bits u wana mist are in warmest locations, or just leave viv as it is and spray more on some bits and less on others, you get the idea anyway.

Hope u solve the prob

Dean


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah what you said is very true, the wood rot is only ocuring at the base of the wood near the bottom, this is where the air is the coolest, as i have a chameleon, there is a vertical heat gradient, therefore all the tops of the wood stay dry and rot free but the base of the tree which stands are getting the rot problem as the air is coller and damper. 

Theres not much i can do about moving them as i need them vertically as the terrarium is vertical. I bought that little fan which i posted the link to, it helps circulate the air and hopefuly will reduce the dampness.

I bought some plastic type branches but they don't look half as good as the grapevine so really want to keep it. What about laquring (sp?) it, will this help prevent the rot? If so is there any wood laqur i should avoid/his armful to the chameleon or are they ok once dry?

Much appreciated,

Rainbow


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I noticed you say terranium. does he live in one of those exo terra glass ones? Maybe its not ventilated enough. Ive not had this problem with our chameleons wood and vines in his flexarium.


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 10, 2006)

tr: yeah i've got him in the exo terra terrarium, there is that front strip of venting on the front as well as mesh lid for air to be pulled in and out.

he's only little so i find this type of housing really good for him at the mo, as i can keep temp and humidity perfect. Well he grows tho, i'll put him in a larger flexerrium.

I think the problem is all the water being absorbed in the kitchen towel....i'm going to buy some of those plant trays to catch the water and i've also bought a habistat fan to improve the air circulation and hopefuly help remove some of the moisture away from the base.

Anyone think that laquring the wood woud be ok? Its grape vine if that makes a difference....any particular type of wood laqur i need?

Thanks!


----------

